# Does Audi A3 DVD GPS player fit Audi A4



## Liushu (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanna buy a auto DVD Player with GPS Navigation. The point is what i want to buy is Audi A3DVD GPS Player, but my car is Audi A4. I wanna know whether this kind of navigation system fit my car? Really need expertise recommendation! Ugent! Thank you!
Here is the link:  Audi A3DVD GPS Player


----------



## andrey9 (Sep 6, 2011)

*i am afraind not*

which year is your car?i also wanna a GPS navigation system for my car,i check this side,http://www.autoadas.com/car-gps-navigation-system-for-audi-a4s4rs4-p-112.html

it shows AUDI A4 NOT COMPABILE WITH AUDI A3,better you confirm your car year and more information.


----------



## irina888 (Sep 7, 2011)

andrey9 said:


> which year is your car?i also wanna a GPS navigation system for my car,i check this side,http://www.autoadas.com/car-gps-navigation-system-for-audi-a4s4rs4-p-112.html
> 
> it shows AUDI A4 NOT COMPABILE WITH AUDI A3,better you confirm your car year and more information.


hey,i also see

http://www.autoadas.com/car-gps-navigation-system-for-audi-a3s3-p-111.html

they said A3 AND S3 are same,need check back size i think.


----------



## egfhyyt (Sep 6, 2011)

yes its usable but you need to buy the wiring harness and the rns e is bloody expensive. better go for pioneer or alpine double din. better equipment and easier to install.


----------

